# Naab bei Schwandorf



## Schulti (13. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Eigentlich sollte man unter dieser Rubrik Gewässer empfehlen.Ich möchte euch jetzt von einem Gewässer abraten: Die Naab bei Schwandorf!!!
Als ich vor 15 Jahren mit dem Angeln anfing, war die Naab ein gutes "Allround"-Gewässer. Ich fing scöne Hechte, starke Zander und Aale, und prächtige Karpfen. Meine damalige Gewässerstrecke war ein Privatwasser daß alle 2 Jahre mit dem Angelverein Schwandorf getauscht wurde. Ein sehr guter Fangplatz war damals der Auslauf des Kraftwerkes Dachelhofen (Stauwehr), an dem man manchmal gar keinen Angelplatz mehr bekam. Wir waren rundum zufrieden.
Seit aber vor c.a. 8 Jahren die Gewässerstrecke vollständig vom AV Schwandorf übernommen wurde,herrscht "Tote Hose".Die Angler die nicht bei AV dabei waren, mussten beitreten um überhaupt noch Angeln zu können. Ich und 19 weitere Kollegen hatten das Glück, 2 kleine alte Baggerseen zu pachten.
Ich kaufe mir aber trotzdem noch 2 mal im Jahr eine Tageskarte. Das ist zum Fenster rausgeworfenes Geld. Der Av Schwandorf kauf lieber für Hunderttausende neue Baggerseen, anstatt das Geld in den Besatz der Naab zu investieren.
Mein Rat: lasst die Finger von der Naab bei Schwandorf!!!!!!
(Dieser Bericht ist meine persöhnliche Meinung!)
Gruß an alle 
Schulti


----------



## BoilieJoe (13. November 2000)

Hai SchuliWas du da ansprichster Av ---------- kauft lieber für Hunderttausende neue Baggerseen, anstatt das Geld in den Besatz der ---- zu investieren...Das trifft nicht nur auf diesen Angelverein zu, es ist zwar schade das es so ist, aber der Besatz der Gewässer ist immer davon abhängig welchen Einfluss die Jahreshauptversammlung auf den Vorstand ausübt.Du kannst also aktiv am Gewässerbesatz mit bestimmen wenn du zur Jahreshauptversammlung gehst und das zur Sprache bringst.Das betrifft allerdings nur immer die eigenen Vereinsgewässer. 

------------------

***TightLines BoilieJoe***


----------



## Schulti (13. November 2000)

Hi BoilieJoe!!
Ich bin zum Glück nicht bei diesem Sch...-Verein dabei. Unser "Vereinchen" heißt "Anglergemeinschaft Büchelkühn".Und bei uns ist zum Glück (noch) alles in Ordnung!!
Gruß 
Schulti


----------

